# Has anyone actually left UPC and then returned as a "new" customer?



## DrMoriarty (26 Jul 2012)

There've been a few threads here lately about the new prices kicking in from 1st August and the opportunity it affords people to cancel their contract without penalty. 

Now, I'm already out of contract anyway, and have been doing the sums on what it would cost/save me to terminate my contract and then re-apply as a "new" customer in order to avail of the various sweeteners available to them (vouchers, first four months half-price, no more standalone charge for taking only BB & phone w/o TV, etc.). I suspect it means the usual world of pain that is dealing with their customer "service" crew, and possibly a couple of weeks with no internet, but I could live with that if it meant a €100-odd (or more) in my pocket rather than theirs.

I've read the terms and conditions and can't see anything in them that would prevent me from doing this, but of course there's nothing to stop them from simply refusing to take me on again or (perhaps) to apply the promotional offer(s), since they can argue that I'm not really a "new" customer at all but am simply playing them at their own game. I don't really want to switch to a new provider, as the service itself is excellent from a technical point of view. The problems only arise when you have to deal with their sales/CS/billing departments.

So — has anyone here been down this road? Did it work out OK? Were you long waiting to be reconnected? Did you get the promotional deals as advertised? 

TIA for any feedback.


----------



## alexandra123 (26 Jul 2012)

I have to agree that their BB stability is excellent. I on the other hand - don't want to be paying the extra 5 euro or their abouts for the increased speed and also the other non direct debit fee.

I was looking at UTV..they seem to offer a better package than UPC and deliver their service down south. 

I doubt you will be waiting long to get reconnected - max I would say would be a week.


----------



## JohnJay (26 Jul 2012)

you dont have to leave. I phoned them last year to ask if I could sign up for one of their deals as an existing customer.
"No" said the UPC lady - "Deals are for new customers only" 
"OK" said JohnJay, "Can I cancel my account so please? I will go to Sky"
"Oh wait" said UPC Lady, "I just need to chat to my supervisor"
20 seconds later.....
"OK Mr JohnJay", we will sign you up for the new 66 euro offer"
.....and John saves himself 20 quid a month on UPC


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Jul 2012)

Yep, in the end I rang their "loyalty" department, told them about some of the nonsense I'd been fed by their sales team and CS, said I'd walk if they wouldn't remove the standalone charge (removed from their T&Cs in May last year) and they cut me a deal. Same service (Home Phone & Anytime World + 30Mb BB) down from €52-ish to €42/month for the next 12 months.

If anyone else wants to give it a try, you can save some time by ringing the loyalty department directly on 061-272190.


----------

